# ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها؟



## Coptic Man (1 أبريل 2007)

*جريدة وطنى بتاريخ الأحد 10/12/2006م السنة 48 العدد 2346 

حدد‏ ‏الأطباء‏ ‏حياتها‏ ‏بـ‏ 6 ‏شهور‏ ‏فعاشت‏ ‏بعدها‏ 8 ‏سنوات 

* ‏بعد‏ 6 ‏شهور‏ ‏من‏ ‏العلاج‏ ‏الكيماوي‏ ‏اختفي‏ ‏السرطان‏ ‏وآمن‏ ‏الطبيب‏ ‏المعالج

الدكتور‏ ‏فايز‏ ‏فايق‏ ‏بطرس‏.
.‏استشاري‏ ‏أمراض‏ ‏القلب‏ ‏وعميد‏ ‏معهد‏ ‏القلب‏ ‏القومي‏ ‏بإمبابة‏(‏سابقا‏)..
والطبيب‏ ‏المعالج‏ ‏لتماف‏ ‏إيريني‏..‏رافقها‏ ‏في‏ ‏رحلة‏ ‏مرضها‏ ‏لأكثر‏ ‏من‏ ‏ربع‏ ‏قرن‏..‏ ‏مرض‏ ‏تماف‏ ‏إيريني‏.‏

‏**‏ ‏البداية‏ ‏في‏ ‏عام‏ 1980.
‏كانت‏ ‏تماف‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏في‏ ‏شبابها‏ -34 ‏عاما‏- ‏وقضت‏ 21 ‏عاما‏ ‏خلف‏ ‏أسوار‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏في‏ ‏عبادة‏ ‏ونسك‏ ‏كاملين‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏بعدما‏ ‏اختارها‏ ‏قداسة‏ ‏البابا‏ ‏كيرلس‏ ‏السادس‏ ‏رئيس‏ ‏لدير‏ ‏أبي‏ ‏سيفين‏ ‏إذ‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏قد‏ ‏نذرت‏ ‏حياتها‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏طفولتها‏ ‏للرب‏..
‏وحتي‏ ‏لا تبعدها‏ ‏مسئوليات‏ ‏الرئاسة‏ ‏عن‏ ‏التصاقها‏ ‏بالرب‏ ‏طلبت‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تحمل‏ ‏صليبا‏..‏
واختارت‏ ‏صليب‏ ‏المرض‏.
.‏واستجاب‏ ‏الرب‏..
‏وفي‏ ‏العضلة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تحمل‏ ‏نبض‏ ‏الحياة‏ ‏وتفيض‏ ‏بحبها‏ ‏الكبير‏ ‏غرس‏ ‏الصليب‏..
‏وكانت جلطة‏ ‏بالقلب‏!!‏

‏** ‏يقول‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏فايز‏ ‏فايق‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏اليوم‏ ‏باشرت‏ ‏علاجها‏,‏ وظللت‏ ‏معها‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏لحظة‏ ‏رحيلها‏ ‏بعد‏ 26 ‏عاما‏...
‏حملت‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏بإيمان‏ ‏كامل‏ ‏صليب‏ ‏المرض‏.
.‏قدم‏ ‏الطب‏ ‏أقصي‏ ‏ماعنده‏,
‏ولكننا‏ ‏كنا‏ ‏نلمس‏ ‏يد‏ ‏الله‏ ‏الشافية‏ ‏تسبقنا‏..
‏العجيب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يد‏ ‏الله‏ ‏الشافية‏ ‏والتي‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تتقدم‏ ‏في‏ ‏اللحظة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏يعجز‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏الطب‏,‏كان‏ ‏بإمكانها‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تقدم‏ ‏الشفاء‏ ‏الكامل‏..
‏ولكن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏يحدث‏..
‏بعد‏ ‏كل‏ ‏نكسة‏ ‏تشفي‏ ‏لأيام‏ ‏قد‏ ‏تطول‏ ‏أو‏ ‏تقصر‏ ‏ليعاودها‏ ‏المرض‏ ‏مرة‏ ‏أخري‏..
‏وهكذا‏ ‏ليظل‏ ‏صليب‏ ‏المرض‏ ‏يرافقها‏.‏

‏** ‏عندما‏ ‏أصيبت‏ ‏بجلطة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الشريان‏ ‏التاجي‏,‏كان‏ ‏قد‏ ‏سبق‏ ‏وتسلل‏ ‏السكر‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الدم‏, ‏مما‏ ‏زاد‏ ‏من‏ ‏خطورة‏ ‏الموقف‏..
‏وسافرت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أمريكا‏ ‏وأجريت‏ ‏لها‏ ‏عملية قلب‏ ‏مفتوح‏ ‏ونجحت‏ ‏العملية‏ ‏وعادت‏ ‏بسلام‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الدير‏..‏
وظلت‏ ‏تحت‏ ‏العلاج‏ ‏والمتابعة‏..
‏وفي‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏السنوات‏ ‏زادت‏ ‏مسئولياتها‏ ‏مع‏ ‏النهضة‏ ‏الرهبانية‏ ‏بالدير‏,‏وأعمال‏ ‏التعمير‏ ‏والتجديد‏,‏
وتأسيس‏ ‏دير‏ ‏جديد‏ ‏في‏ ‏سيدي‏ ‏كرير‏..‏ولكننا‏ ‏كنا‏ ‏نلمس‏ ‏يد‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏المعاونة‏ ‏لها‏ ‏والمخففة‏ ‏لآلامها‏.‏

‏* ‏سرطان‏ ‏الغدد
‏** ‏فوقت‏ ‏تسجيل‏ ‏المعجزات‏ ‏في‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏تماف‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يأت‏ ‏بعد‏.
.‏أتوقف‏ ‏عند‏ ‏لقطة‏ ‏يعود‏ ‏تاريخا‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏بداية‏ ‏التسعينيات‏..‏
اللقطة‏ ‏تحمل‏ ‏أقسي‏ ‏آلام‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏حملته‏ ‏تماف‏ ‏إيريني‏..
‏هاجمها‏ ‏أخطر‏ ‏الأمراض‏ ‏وأخبثها ‏- ‏سرطان‏ ‏في‏ ‏الغدد‏ - ‏وسافرت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أمريكا‏ ‏للعلاج‏.
‏ولم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏الطب‏ ‏في‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏البلاد‏ ‏تقدما‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏العلاج‏ ‏الكيماوي‏.
.‏ووقف‏ ‏الأطباء‏ ‏في‏ ‏حيرة‏.
ملفها‏ ‏الطبي‏ ‏ومعروف‏ ‏لهم‏ ‏تماما‏.
فهي‏ ‏تعاني‏ ‏من‏ ‏ضعف‏ ‏في‏ ‏عضلة‏ ‏القلب‏,‏والكيماوي‏ ‏له‏ ‏تأثيره‏ ‏السيئ‏ ‏علي‏ ‏عضلة‏ ‏القلب‏,‏ولا‏ ‏علاج‏ ‏للسرطان‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏بجرعات‏ ‏الكيماوي‏.
.‏وبينما‏ ‏كنت‏ ‏والأطباء‏ ‏في‏ ‏حيرة‏ -‏والكلام‏ ‏مازال‏ ‏للدكتور‏ ‏فايز‏- ‏جاءت‏ ‏الإجابة‏ ‏في‏ ‏ابتسامة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏وجه‏ ‏تماف‏..
‏وعرفنا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏علينا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نستمر‏ ‏في‏ ‏جرعات‏ ‏الكيماوي‏ ‏فهذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏تحمله‏ ‏بكل‏ ‏رضا‏.‏

‏**‏ ‏صعب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تبصرها‏ ‏وسط‏ ‏الأضواء‏ ‏المبهرة‏ ‏لعمل‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏معها‏..
‏عادت‏ ‏تماف‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏لتواصل‏ ‏العلاج‏ ‏بجرعات‏ ‏الكيماوي‏..‏
كان‏ ‏المفروض‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تستمر‏ ‏في‏ ‏جرعات‏ ‏الكيماوي‏ ‏مدي‏ ‏الحياة‏,‏وأن‏ ‏تعاود‏ ‏زيارة‏ ‏مركز‏ ‏العلاج‏ ‏في‏ ‏أمريكا‏ ‏كل‏ 6 ‏شهور‏ ‏لمواصلة‏ ‏العلاج‏ ‏وتنظيم‏ ‏الجرعات‏..
‏انتهت‏ ‏أول‏ 6 ‏شهور‏ ‏وسافرت‏ ‏تماف‏..‏
هناك‏ ‏اكتشف‏ ‏الأستاذ‏ ‏المعالج‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏شفيت‏ ‏تماما‏,‏وأن‏ ‏السرطان‏ ‏اختفي‏ ‏ولم‏ ‏يعد‏ ‏له‏ ‏أثر‏ ‏في‏ ‏جسدها‏..‏ولم‏ ‏يصدق‏ ‏الطبيب‏ ‏ماحدث‏.
.‏ووسط‏ ‏الدهشة‏ ‏حكت‏ ‏له‏ ‏تماف‏ ‏عن‏ ‏عمل‏ ‏الرب‏..
‏وبسببها‏ ‏آمن‏ ‏وبدأ‏ ‏يقرأ‏ ‏في‏ ‏الإنجيل‏..
‏ونالت‏ ‏تماف‏ ‏نعمة‏ ‏الشفاء‏ ‏وبركة‏ ‏دخول‏ ‏إنسان‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏جنة‏ ‏الإيمان‏ ‏المسيحي‏.‏

‏* ‏عضلة‏ ‏القلب
‏** ‏شفيت‏ ‏تماف‏ ‏من‏ ‏السرطان‏ ‏تماما‏,‏ولكنها‏ ‏استمرت‏ ‏تعاني‏ ‏من‏ ‏ضعف‏ ‏في‏ ‏عضلة‏ ‏القلب‏..
‏واستمرت‏ ‏تحت‏ ‏العلاج‏ ‏والمتابعة‏ ‏الطبية‏,‏إلي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏وصلت‏ ‏الحالة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏درجة‏ ‏أصبح‏ ‏العلاج‏ ‏معها‏ ‏غير‏ ‏مجد‏..
‏كان‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏منذ‏ 8‏ سنوات‏..
‏وسافرت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏كليفلاند‏ ‏بأمريكا‏.
.‏أستاذ‏ ‏القلب‏ ‏هناكد‏.‏يانج‏ ‏قال‏ ‏لها‏ ‏بصراحة‏ ‏لن‏ ‏تعيشي‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏من‏ 3 ‏إلي‏ 6 ‏شهور‏.
.‏ولم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏أمامه‏ ‏من‏ ‏حل‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏زرع‏ ‏قلب‏..
‏رفضت‏ ‏تماف‏ ‏الحل‏ ‏رغم‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏كان‏ ‏الحل‏ ‏الوحيد‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏الطب‏..
‏كانت‏ ‏تماف‏ ‏تري‏ ‏حلا‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏لم‏ ‏نكن‏ ‏نراه‏ ‏نحن‏..
‏كان‏ ‏الحل‏ ‏عند‏ ‏الله‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏عاشت‏ ‏تماف‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏ذلك‏ 8 ‏سنوات‏..
‏لم‏ ‏تكن‏ ‏عملية‏ ‏زرع‏ ‏القلب‏ ‏صعبة‏..
‏ولكن‏ ‏تماف‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تعرف‏ ‏أن‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تنتظر‏ ‏عدة‏ ‏شهور‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏يجدوا‏ ‏المتبرع‏ ‏بالقلب‏ ‏المناسب‏,‏وعليها‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تقيم‏ ‏في‏ ‏أمريكا‏ ‏لمدة‏ ‏لاتقل‏ ‏عن‏ ‏عام‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏العملية‏ ‏تحت‏ ‏العلاج‏ ‏والمتابعة‏..
‏لهذ‏ ‏رفضت‏ ‏تماف‏ ‏عملية‏ ‏زرع‏ ‏القلب‏ ‏ولم‏ ‏نستطع‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نقنعها‏..
‏وقالت أنا‏ ‏لا‏ ‏أستطيع‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أغيب‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏كل‏ ‏المدة‏ ‏دي‏..
‏أنا‏ ‏عاوزة‏ ‏أعيش‏ ‏بالقلب‏ ‏اللي‏ ‏أعطاه‏ ‏لي‏ ‏ربنا‏ ‏ولو‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏أيام‏..
‏وعادت‏ ‏تماف‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏وباشرت‏ ‏علاجها‏.‏

‏**‏ ‏تحمل‏ ‏صورا‏ ‏عديدة‏ ‏لتماف‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏المستشفي‏..
‏فكلما‏ ‏ساءت‏ ‏حالتها‏ ‏كنا‏ ‏نسرع‏ ‏بها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏المستشفي‏...
‏وعندما‏ ‏تتحسن‏ ‏حالتها‏ ‏تعود‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الدير‏..‏وهكذا‏..
‏الظاهرة‏ ‏الملفتة‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏كلما‏ ‏اقترب‏ ‏عيد‏ ‏أبي‏ ‏سيفين‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏حالتها‏ ‏تتحسن‏ ‏وتقضي‏ ‏العيد‏ ‏في‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏تستقبل‏ ‏الزوار‏ ‏وتتحدث‏ ‏وتعظ‏ ‏الآلاف‏,‏وعندما‏ ‏ينتهي‏ ‏العيد‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏قد‏ ‏تعبت‏ ‏جدا‏ ‏فتعود‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏المستشفي‏..
‏كانت‏ ‏تبذل‏ ‏مجهودا‏ ‏كبيرا‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يتفق‏ ‏وحالتها‏ ‏الصحية‏..
‏علميا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏شيئا‏ ‏غير‏ ‏طبيعي‏,‏ولكن‏ ‏المؤكد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏ربنا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يأخذ‏ ‏بيدها‏.
.‏كانت‏ ‏لاتشكو‏ ‏أبدا‏..‏وعندما‏ ‏تشكو‏-‏نادرا‏- ‏فهذا‏ ‏يعني‏ ‏أنها وصلت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مرحلة‏ ‏لايتحملها‏ ‏إنسان‏..
‏كان‏ ‏عندها‏ ‏قوة‏ ‏تحمل‏ ‏غريبة‏ ‏جدا‏ ‏للألم‏..
‏قال‏ ‏لي‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏فايزعندما‏ ‏كنت‏ ‏أقول‏ ‏لها‏ -‏إزيك‏ ‏ياتماف‏- ‏تقول‏ ‏لي‏ ‏كويسة‏..‏طيب‏ ‏بتنامي‏..‏تجيب لا‏ 
‏بيجي‏ ‏لك‏ ‏ألم‏..‏تقولي‏ -‏أيوه‏-..‏طيب‏ ‏بتقولي‏ ‏كويسه‏ ‏ليه‏!!.
.‏تقوللي‏ ‏راح‏ ‏أقول‏ ‏لك‏ ‏إيه‏..‏كانت‏ ‏لاتشكو‏ ‏أبدا‏ ‏رغم‏ ‏أنني‏ ‏كنت‏ ‏أعرف‏ ‏من‏ ‏الكشف‏ ‏والتشخيص‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏تعبانة‏ ‏وتتألم‏!!‏*


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها؟*

* ‏الصدمة‏ ‏الرابعة‏!‏
‏** ‏من‏ ‏ثلاث‏ ‏سنوات‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏القلب‏ ‏تماما‏..‏من‏ ‏الناحية‏ ‏العلمية‏ ‏نحن‏ ‏نعطي‏ ‏ثلاث‏ ‏صدمات‏ ‏لإنعاش‏ ‏القلب‏..
‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أعطيناها‏ ‏الصدمات‏ ‏الثلاث‏ ‏ولم‏ ‏ينبض‏ ‏القلب‏ ‏ألهمني‏ ‏ربنا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نعطيه‏ ‏صدمة‏ ‏رابعة‏..
‏وبعدها‏ ‏عادت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الحياة‏.
.‏وكان‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏فعلا‏ ‏بإرشاد‏ ‏من‏ ‏ربنا‏..‏كنا‏ ‏نعالجها‏ ‏بالإيمان‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏منه‏ ‏بالطب‏.
.‏وكان‏ ‏ربنا‏ ‏يقف‏ ‏معنا‏,‏وكنا‏ ‏نشعر‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏قوة‏ ‏من‏ ‏ربنا‏ ‏ليمد‏ ‏في‏ ‏عمرها‏..‏وأنها‏ ‏تعيش‏ ‏بمعجزة‏..‏
لأن‏ ‏لا‏ ‏الطب‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏الأدوية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تتعاطاها‏ ‏يمكن‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تفعل‏ ‏شيئا‏ ‏مع‏ ‏عضلة‏ ‏القلب‏ ‏التي‏ ‏ضعفت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الحد‏.‏

‏** ‏قال‏ ‏الدكتور‏ ‏فايز‏: ‏
عندما‏ ‏عاد‏ ‏قلب‏ ‏تماف‏ ‏ينبض‏ ‏كنت‏ ‏أعرف‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏عادت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الحياة‏..‏سألتها‏ ‏ماذا‏ ‏رأت؟‏!.. 
‏في‏ ‏البداية‏ ‏رفضت‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تتحدث‏,‏وعندما‏ ‏ألححت‏ ‏لأنني‏ ‏كنت‏ ‏متأكدا‏ ‏مما‏ ‏حدث‏..
‏قالت‏: ‏طلعت‏ ‏مكانا‏ ‏فسيحا‏ ‏مملوءا‏ ‏بالخضرة‏ ‏والفرح‏ ‏والسلام‏ ‏وجاءني‏ ‏ملاك‏ ‏يدعوني‏ ‏لأسجد‏ ‏لرب‏ ‏المجد‏,‏قلت‏ ‏له‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏لاأستحق‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أسجد‏ ‏لرب‏ ‏المجد‏..‏ولكنه‏ ‏عاود‏ ‏دعوتي‏ ‏فاستجبت‏ ‏له‏ ‏وذهبت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مكان‏ ‏لا‏ ‏أستطيع‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أصف‏ ‏جماله‏,‏وسمعت‏ ‏صوتا‏ ‏يقول راح‏ ‏ترجعي‏ ‏تاني‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏رسالتك‏ ‏لسه‏ ‏ما‏ ‏خلصتش‏.
.‏فبكيت‏ ‏وقلت‏ ‏لا‏ ‏أريد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أعود‏,‏ولكنه‏ ‏عاد‏ ‏يكرر‏ ‏نفس‏ ‏الكلمات‏.‏

‏* ‏اختيار‏ ‏الرب
‏** ‏عادت‏ ‏تماف‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏الصدمة‏ ‏الرابعة‏,‏وبعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏وضعت‏ ‏لها‏ ‏جهاز‏ ‏منظم‏ ‏لضربات‏ ‏القلب‏-‏والكلام‏ ‏مازال‏ ‏للدكتور‏ ‏فايز‏- ‏واتصلت‏ ‏بالدكتور‏ ‏يانج‏ ‏في‏ ‏أمريكا‏ ‏لاستشيره‏ ‏في‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏النقاط‏, ‏وإذ‏ ‏به‏ ‏يصرخ‏ ‏منزعجا‏ ‏لأنه‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏يعلم‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏مازالت‏ ‏تعيش‏..

‏وقال‏ ‏لي‏: ‏هذ‏ ‏لايتفق‏ ‏مع‏ ‏العلم‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏عضلة‏ ‏القلب‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏ضعيفة‏ ‏جدا‏ ‏جدا‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏خمس‏ ‏سنوات‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏أصدق‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏تعيش‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏اليوم‏!!..‏
ولما‏ ‏واصلت‏ ‏أسئلتي‏ ‏قال‏ ‏لي‏: ‏لا‏ ‏أستطيع‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أنصحك‏ ‏بأي‏ ‏شيء‏,‏وليس‏ ‏لها‏ ‏علاج‏ ‏عندنا‏,‏واستمروا‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ما‏ ‏أنتم‏ ‏عليه‏..‏
وكانت‏ ‏الأخيرة‏ ‏هي‏ ‏النصيحة‏ ‏الوحيدة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أخذتها‏ ‏من‏ ‏د‏.‏يانج‏..
‏وتمجد‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏مع‏ ‏تماف‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏معها‏.‏

‏** ‏في‏ ‏السنوات‏ ‏الثلاث‏ ‏الأخيرة‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏حالة‏ ‏تماف‏ ‏تتدهور‏..‏
وفي‏ ‏السنة‏ ‏الأخيرة‏ ‏كثرت‏ ‏الأزمات‏,‏
وكانت‏ ‏تذهب‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏المستشفي‏ ‏في‏ ‏فترات‏ ‏متقاربة‏..
‏والأسبوعين‏ ‏الأخيرين‏ ‏قضتهما‏ ‏في‏ ‏الرعاية‏ ‏المركزة‏..
‏فجميع‏ ‏أعضاء‏ ‏الجسم‏ ‏مرتبطة‏ ‏ببعض‏, ‏عندما‏ ‏تتدهور‏ ‏حالة‏ ‏عضو‏ ‏تتدهور‏ ‏باقي‏ ‏الأعضاء‏.
.‏حدث‏ ‏هبوط‏ ‏في‏ ‏عضلة‏ ‏القلب‏, ‏وهبوط‏ ‏في‏ ‏وظائف‏ ‏الكلي‏, ‏وهبوط‏ ‏في‏ ‏وظيفة‏ ‏الرئتين‏..
‏وعرفنا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏رسالة‏ ‏تماف‏ ‏قد‏ ‏انتهت‏,‏وأن‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏اختارها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏جواره‏
‏ 
الأم‏ ‏إيريني‏ تعود‏ ‏بالذاكرة‏ ‏لقصة‏ ‏ترجع‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏عام‏1954

‏يوم‏ ‏كان‏ ‏أبونا‏ ‏مينا‏ ‏البراموسي‏- ‏البابا‏ ‏كيرلس‏ ‏السادس‏ ‏فيما‏ ‏بعد‏- ‏أبا‏ ‏لاعتراف‏ ‏راهبات‏ ‏الدير‏, 
‏وإذ‏ ‏به‏ ‏يخبر‏ ‏الأم كيرية رئيسة‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏وقتئذ‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الراهبة إيريني‏ ‏ستصبح‏ ‏فيما‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏رئيسة‏ ‏للدير‏ ,
‏ وتلقت‏-‏يومها‏- ‏الأم كيرية الحديث‏ ‏بدهشة‏, 
‏فالراهبة إيريني أصغر‏ ‏راهبات‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏وآخر‏ ‏من‏ ‏انضممن‏ ‏إليه‏... 

‏ومضت‏ ‏الأيام‏ ‏والقمص‏ ‏مينا‏ ‏البراموسي ‏ ‏تختاره‏ ‏العناية‏ ‏الإلهية‏ ‏ليصبح‏ ‏بطريركا‏,‏
وبيده‏ ‏الطاهرة‏ ‏يقوم‏ ‏يسيامة‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏يسي‏ 
‏رئيسة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أبي‏ ‏سيفين‏ ‏للراهبات‏ ‏في‏ ‏عام‏1962...
‏وظلت‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏علي‏ ‏امتداد‏ ‏الأيام‏ ‏والسنين‏ ‏تخدم‏ ‏بغيرة‏ ‏حارة‏
‏فشهد‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏في‏ ‏عهدها‏ ‏عمرانا‏, 
‏والحياة‏ ‏الرهبانية‏ ‏نموا‏,
‏ومحبو‏ ‏المكان‏ ‏عاينوا‏ ‏بركة‏,
‏إلي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أراد‏ ‏الله‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يريحها‏ ‏من‏ ‏أتعاب‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏وينقلها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏المعد‏ ‏لها‏...
وهو‏ ‏ما‏ ‏عبر‏ ‏عنه‏ ‏نيافة‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏رافائيل‏ ‏الأسقف‏ ‏العام‏ ‏لكنائس‏ ‏وسط‏ ‏القاهرة‏
‏في‏ ‏كلمته‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏وداعها‏ :

‏‏قال‏ ‏نيافة‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏رافائيل‏:
‏أمنا‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏تمثل‏ ‏قيمة‏ ‏عظيمة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏القبطية‏...
‏وهي‏ ‏الآن‏ ‏تحصد‏ ‏الأكاليل‏ ‏التي‏ ‏يكللها‏ ‏بها‏ ‏الله‏ ‏بيد‏ ‏الملائكة‏..
.‏في‏ ‏التسبحة‏ ‏نقول أيتها‏ ‏العذاري‏, ‏أحببن‏ ‏الطهارة‏, ‏لكي‏ ‏تصرن‏ ‏بنات‏ ‏للقديسة‏ ‏مريم‏..
‏وهي‏ ‏لمحبتها‏ ‏للبتولية‏ ‏والطهارة‏ ‏صارت‏ ‏ابنة‏ ‏مخلصة‏ ‏للعذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏متمثلة‏ ‏بالقديسة‏ ‏الشهيدة‏ ‏دميانة‏,
‏فكما‏ ‏جمعت‏ ‏القديسة‏ ‏دميانة‏ ‏حولها‏ بنات‏ ‏عذاري‏ ‏صرن‏ ‏تلميذات‏ ‏لها‏,‏هكذا‏ ‏فعلت‏ ‏أمنا‏ ‏أيريني‏...‏

وأمنا‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏جهادها‏ ‏فقط‏ ‏في‏ ‏الجهاد‏ ‏الروحي‏,
‏لكن‏ ‏جسدها‏ ‏أضناها‏ ‏بأتعاب‏ ‏كثيرة‏ ‏وأمراض‏ ‏عديدة‏ ‏لأكثر‏ ‏من‏ ‏خمسة‏ ‏وعشرين‏ ‏عاما‏
‏فاحتملت‏ ‏المرض‏ ‏شاكرة‏ ‏وأما‏ ‏فاضلة‏, ‏فأخذت‏ ‏إكليل‏ ‏النصرة‏ ‏والاحتمال‏ ‏في‏ ‏جهاد‏ ‏الجسد‏...‏وإكليل‏ ‏جهاد‏ ‏النفس‏,
‏ولأنها‏ ‏رئيسة‏ ‏للدير‏ ‏تقع‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏مسئوليات‏ ‏كثيرة‏ ‏جدا‏ ‏وقد‏ ‏احتملت‏ ‏كل‏ ‏هذا‏...
‏أيضا‏ ‏أخذت‏ ‏إكليل‏ ‏حسن‏ ‏التدبير‏, ‏فهذا‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏بكل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏من‏ ‏العمران‏ ‏الروحي‏ ‏والمعماري‏ ‏يدل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مقدار‏ ‏تعبها‏ ‏في‏ ‏التدبير‏, ‏ولها‏ ‏أبناء‏ ‏وأصدقاء‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏مكان‏ ‏تمتعوا‏ ‏بإرشادها‏ ‏وصلواتها‏ ‏وكلماتها‏ ‏المملوءة‏ ‏بالتعزية‏ ‏والتشجيع‏...

‏لها‏ ‏لمسة‏ ‏في‏ ‏قلوب‏ ‏الكثيرين‏ ‏من‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏الأساقفة‏ ‏والآباء‏ ‏الكهنة‏ ‏والرهبان‏ ‏والراهبات‏ ‏والشعب‏...
‏والآن‏ ‏نودعها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏صفوف‏ ‏السمائيين‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏تشترك‏ ‏معهم‏ ‏في‏ ‏التسبيح‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏ينقطع‏,
‏فلقد صعدت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏السماء‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏الأبدي‏.

الأنبا‏ ‏سلوانس وهو يلقى نظرة الوداع :
الأم‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏مصدر‏ ‏بركة‏ ‏كبيرة‏ ‏لمصر‏ ‏القديمة وحبها‏ ‏لأبو‏ ‏سيفين‏ ‏كحب‏ ‏البابا‏ ‏كيرلس‏ ‏لمارمينا

ودعت‏ ‏الكتيسة‏ ‏والشعب‏ ‏القبطي‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏الخميس‏ 2/11/2006م ‏تماف‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏رئيسة‏ ‏دير‏ ‏الشهيد‏ ‏العظيم‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏سيفين‏ ‏للراهبات‏ ‏بمصر‏ ‏القديمة‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏رهبانية‏ ‏قدمت‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏الكثير‏ ‏من‏ ‏الخدمة‏ ‏الروحية‏ ‏والمجتمعية‏ ‏واحتلت‏ ‏مكانة‏ ‏عظيمة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏القبطية ‏,‏ 
وفي‏ ‏قلوب‏ ‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏عرفها‏ ‏وتعامل‏ ‏معها‏ ‏لبساطتها‏ ‏ووداعتها‏ ‏عطاءها‏ ‏للجميع‏ ‏ومبادئها‏ ‏السامية‏ ‏وأفكارها‏ ‏البناءة‏.‏​


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها؟*

أقيمت‏ ‏صلاة‏ ‏الجنازة‏ ‏بكنيسة‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏سيفين‏ ‏بمصر‏ ‏القديمة ‏,
‏وأوفد‏ ‏قداسة‏ ‏البابا‏ ‏شنودة‏ ‏الثالث‏ ‏نيافة‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏رويس‏ ‏الأسقف‏ ‏العام‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏حضر‏ ‏من‏ ‏أمريكا‏ ‏خصيصا‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يرافق‏ ‏قداسته‏ ‏في‏ ‏رحلة‏ ‏العلاج‏, ‏وشارك‏ ‏في‏ ‏الصلاة‏ ‏عشرة‏ ‏من‏ ‏أساقفة‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏وعدد‏ ‏كبير‏ ‏من‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏الكهنة‏ ‏والرهبان‏ ‏والراهبات‏ ‏وأراخنة‏ ‏الكنيسة‏.‏

حضر‏ ‏الصلاة‏ ‏ماجد‏ ‏جورج‏ ‏وزير‏ ‏الدولة‏ ‏لشئون‏ ‏البيئة‏, ‏واللواء‏ ‏سعيد‏ ‏سيدهم‏ ‏مدير‏ ‏مباحث‏ ‏القاهرة‏ ‏نائبا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏وزير‏ ‏الداخلية‏.‏
يذكر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تواجه‏ ‏المرض‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏سنوات‏ ‏طويلة‏,
‏وقد‏ ‏اشتد‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏في‏ ‏الأيام‏ ‏الأخيرة‏, ‏وظلت‏ ‏متحاملة‏ ‏بصبر‏ ‏وإيمان‏ ‏كامل‏ 
‏إلي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏شاء‏ ‏الله‏ ‏لانتقالها‏ ‏مساء‏ ‏الثلاثاء‏ ‏الماضي‏ ‏أثناء‏ ‏أقامتها‏ ‏بالمستشفي‏ , 
‏وقد‏ ‏نقلت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏إعلان‏ ‏خبر‏ ‏وفاتها ‏,‏
وأتيح‏ ‏للآلاف‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يلقوا‏ ‏نظره‏ ‏الوداع لي‏ ‏جسدها‏ ‏المسجي‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أقيمت‏ ‏صلاة‏ ‏الجنازة‏ 
‏ودفنت‏ ‏في‏ ‏مقبرة‏ ‏أعدت‏ ‏خصيصا‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏الدير‏. 


‏وكان‏ ‏قداسة‏ ‏البابا‏ ‏شنودة‏ ‏الثالث‏-‏الذي‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏لها‏ ‏محبة‏ ‏خاصة‏ - ‏يتابع‏ ‏أخبارها‏ ‏في‏ ‏الأيام‏ ‏الأخيرة‏ ‏لمرضها‏ ‏أثناء‏ ‏وجوده‏ ‏في‏ ‏أمريكا‏ ‏للعلاج‏, ‏وتألم‏ ‏لانتقالها‏
‏وأوفد‏ ‏للمشاركة‏ ‏في‏ ‏صلاة‏ ‏الجنازة‏ ‏صاحب‏ ‏النيافة‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏رويس‏ ‏الأسقف‏ ‏العام‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يرافق‏ ‏قداسته‏ ‏في‏ ‏رحلة‏ ‏العلاج‏...
‏‏ ‏شارك‏ ‏لفيف‏ ‏من‏ ‏أحبار‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏الأساقفة‏,‏ ورؤساء‏ ‏ورئيسات‏ ‏الأديرة‏,‏ وعدد‏ ‏كبير‏ ‏من‏ ‏الرهبان‏ ‏والراهبات‏ ‏والآباء‏ ‏الكهنة‏ ‏والشمامسة‏ ‏وخورس‏ ‏الكلية‏ ‏الإكليريكية‏.‏

‏‏كان‏ ‏جسد‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏أيريني‏ ‏قد‏ ‏وصل‏ ‏من‏ ‏المستشفي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏ترقد‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏في‏ ‏العاشرة‏ ‏والنصف‏ ‏من‏ ‏مساء‏ ‏الثلاثاء‏ ‏الماضي‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏ساعتين‏ ‏من‏ ‏صعود‏ ‏روحها‏ ‏الطاهرة‏ ‏فاستقبلته‏ ‏بناتها‏ ‏الراهبات‏ ‏بحزن‏ ‏شديد‏ ‏وإيمان‏ ‏وتسليم‏ ‏كامل‏,‏ وصعدن‏ ‏به‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏الملاك‏ ‏ميخائيل‏ ‏بالدور‏ ‏العلوي‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏تم‏ ‏وضع‏ ‏الجسد‏ ‏في‏ ‏الصندوق‏ ‏وحملنه‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏سيفين‏ ‏بالدور‏ ‏الأرضي‏, ‏وأمضين‏ ‏الليل‏ ‏كله‏ ‏في‏ ‏تسابيح‏ ‏وصلوات‏...

‏وبعد‏ ‏صلاة‏ ‏باكر‏ ‏والقداس‏ ‏الإلهي‏ ‏فتح‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏أبوابه‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏توافد‏ ‏الألوف‏ ‏من‏ ‏محبيها‏ ‏وانتظموا‏ ‏في‏ ‏طابور‏ ‏للمرور‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏جسدها‏ ‏لوداعها‏.. ‏واستمر‏ ‏طابور‏ ‏الوداع‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏ساعة‏ ‏متأخرة‏ ‏من‏ ‏مساء‏ ‏الأربعاء‏ ‏وامتد‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏ما‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أسوار‏ ‏الدير‏...

‏واستمرت‏ ‏الراهبات‏ ‏في‏ ‏التسبيح‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏صلاة‏ ‏باكر‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏حملن‏ ‏الجسد‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏السيدة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏ووضعوه‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏المذبح‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏رفعت‏ ‏صلاة‏ ‏القداس‏ ‏الإلهي‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أقامها‏ ‏أصحاب‏ ‏النيافة‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏الأساقفة‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏أرسانيوس‏ ‏أسقف‏ ‏المنيا‏ ‏وأبو‏ ‏قرقاص‏, ‏والأنبا‏ ‏رويس‏ ‏الأسقف‏ ‏العام‏, ‏والأنبا‏ ‏ميصائيل‏ ‏أسقف‏ ‏برمنجهام‏ ‏بإنجلترا‏,‏ والأنبا‏ ‏أغاثون‏ ‏أسقف‏ ‏البرازيل‏, ‏واشترك‏ ‏معهم‏ ‏لفيف‏ ‏من‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏الكهنة‏ ‏والرهبان‏,‏ وحضرها‏ ‏كل‏ ‏راهبات‏ ‏الدير‏, ‏والكثير‏ ‏من‏ ‏محبي‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏نالوا‏ ‏بركة‏ ‏وداعها‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏القداس‏.‏

‏‏داخل‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏السيدة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏بحديقة‏ ‏الدير‏-‏التي‏ ‏شيدتها‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏رؤية‏ ‏ودعوة‏ ‏إلهية‏ ‏لبركة‏ ‏المكان‏-
‏أقيمت‏ ‏صلاة‏ ‏الجنازة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏شارك‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏أصحاب‏ ‏النيافة‏ 
‏الأنبا‏ ‏متاؤس‏ ‏أسقف‏ ‏ورئيس‏ ‏دير‏ ‏السريان‏,
‏والأنبا‏ ‏تادرس‏ ‏أسقف‏ ‏بورسعيد‏, 
‏والأنبا‏ ‏سلوانس‏ ‏أسقف‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏القديمة‏,
‏والأنبا‏ ‏رافائيل‏ ‏أسقف‏ ‏وسط‏ ‏القاهرة‏,
‏والأنبا‏ ‏مارتيروس‏ ‏أسقف‏ ‏كنائس‏ ‏شرق‏ ‏السكة‏ ‏الحديد‏,
‏والأنبا‏ ‏كيرلس‏ ‏آفامينا‏ ‏رئيس‏ ‏دير‏ ‏مارمينا‏...

‏وفي‏ ‏خورس‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏اصطف‏ ‏بناتها‏ ‏الراهبات‏ ‏وأبناؤها‏ ‏محبوها‏ ‏في‏ ‏صمت‏ ‏يغلفه‏ ‏حزن‏ ‏عميق‏...
‏وبينما‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏رائحة‏ ‏البخور‏ ‏تعبق‏ ‏المكان‏, 
‏وصلوات‏ ‏وتسابيح‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏الأساقفة‏ ‏والكهنة‏ ‏والشمامسة‏ ‏تنطلق‏ ‏في‏ ‏روحانية‏ ‏عميقة‏ ‏من‏ ‏القلوب‏ ‏الخاشعة‏...
‏كان‏ ‏موكب‏ ‏بناتها‏ ‏الراهبات‏ ‏يمر‏ ‏حول‏ ‏جسدها‏ ‏المسجي‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏المذبح‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏يلتمسن‏ ‏بركتها‏ ‏ويودعنها‏ ‏بكل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يحملن‏ ‏لها‏ ‏في‏ ‏قلوبهن‏ ‏من‏ ‏محبة‏ ‏فياضة‏...
‏وفي‏ ‏لحظة‏ ‏مؤثرة‏ ‏انهمرت‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏الدموع‏ ‏أغلق‏ ‏الصندوق‏, ‏وتقدمت‏ ‏بناتها‏ ‏الراهبات‏ ‏تحملنه‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أكتافهن‏ ‏ويطفن‏ ‏به‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏يتقدمهن‏ ‏خورس‏ ‏الشمامسة‏ ‏والآباء‏ ‏الكهنة‏,‏في‏ ‏موكب‏ ‏مهيب‏ ‏يطوف‏ ‏الكنيسة‏,‏
ويخرج‏ ‏عبر‏ ‏طريق‏ ‏طويل‏ ‏ازدان‏ ‏بالورود‏ ‏البيضاء‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏المدفن‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أعد‏ ‏بجوار‏ ‏حجرة‏ ‏المعمودية‏ ‏ليبقي‏ ‏مزارا‏ ‏وسط‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏للبركة‏ ‏ولتذكير‏ ‏المقيمين‏ ‏في‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏ومرتاديه‏ ‏بتعاليم‏ ‏المحبة‏ ‏والسلام‏ ‏التي‏ ‏زرعتها‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏في‏ ‏قلوبهم‏...
‏وتواري‏ ‏الجسد‏ ‏الطاهر‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏القبر‏... 
‏ولكن‏ ‏سيرتها‏ ‏العطرة‏ ‏ستبقي‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مدي‏ ‏الأيام‏ ‏وشفاعتها‏ ‏ستبقي‏ ‏بركة‏ ‏لكل‏ ‏المؤمنين‏.‏
‏


تدافع‏ ‏الآلاف‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأقباط‏ ‏نحو‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏سيفين‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏الأربعاء‏ ‏الماضي‏ 
‏ليودعوا‏ ‏بنظرة‏ ‏أخيرة‏ ‏الأم‏(‏تماف‏) ‏إيريني‏ ‏رئيسة‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏سيفين‏ ‏للراهبات‏ ‏بمصر‏ ‏القديمة‏ ‏مصطحبين‏ ‏أولادا‏ ‏وبنات‏ ‏يؤمنون‏ ‏أنهم‏ ‏رزقوا‏ ‏بهم‏ ‏ببركة‏ ‏صلوات‏ ‏أمنا‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏فقدوا‏ ‏الأمل‏ ‏في‏ ‏الإنجاب‏,‏
ومعظم‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏المعجزات‏ ‏بالإضافة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏معجزات‏ ‏شفاء‏ ‏لاحصر‏ ‏لها‏ ‏مسجلة‏ ‏في‏ ‏سبعة‏ ‏أجزاء‏ ‏من‏ ‏الكتب‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أصدرها‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏في‏ ‏أعياد‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏سيفين‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏المنتظر‏ ‏في‏ ‏عيده‏ ‏القادم‏ ‏في‏ 4 ‏ديسمبر‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يصدر‏ ‏الجزء‏ ‏الثامن‏ ‏من‏ ‏المعجزات‏ ‏مع‏ ‏كتاب‏ ‏شامل‏ ‏عن‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏أمنا‏ ‏إيريني‏.‏


ملاك‏ ‏السماء
وفي‏ ‏حديث‏ ‏مع‏ ‏نيافة‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏متاؤس‏ ‏رئيس‏ ‏دير‏ ‏السريان‏ ‏وأسقف‏ ‏عام‏ ‏كنائس‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏القديمة‏ ‏سابقا‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏كان‏ ‏ضمن‏ ‏المشاركين‏ ‏في‏ ‏الصلاة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏جثمان‏ ‏أمنا‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏وحول‏ ‏أهم‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يعرفه‏ ‏عنها‏ ‏قال‏:
‏نالت‏ ‏تماف‏ ‏إيرني‏ ‏عدة‏ ‏أكاليل‏ ‏هي‏ ‏البتولية‏,‏والجهاد‏ ‏والعبادة‏ ‏والتدبير‏ ‏والاحتمال‏.‏

وتلمذت‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏رئيسات‏ ‏لأديرة‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏عديدة‏ ‏منهن‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏يوأنا‏ ‏المتنيحة‏ ‏رئيسة‏ ‏دير‏ ‏مارجرجس‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏القديمة‏,‏ والأم‏ ‏إدروسيس‏ ‏الرئيسة‏ ‏الحالية‏ ‏لدير‏ ‏الأمير‏ ‏تادرس‏ ‏بحارة‏ ‏الروم‏ ‏مع‏ ‏العلم‏ ‏بأنه‏ ‏يوجد‏ ‏في‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏ستة‏ ‏أديرة‏ ‏للراهبات‏.‏

وتم‏ ‏العديد‏ ‏من‏ ‏الإنجازات‏ ‏في‏ ‏فترة‏ ‏رئاستها‏ ‏للدير‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏توسعت‏ ‏في‏ ‏مباني‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏وضمت‏ ‏أراضي‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏وتم‏ ‏تعميره‏ ‏وإنشاء‏ ‏قلالي‏ ‏للراهبات‏ ‏كذلك‏ ‏تم‏ ‏إنشاء‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏سيفين‏ ‏في‏ ‏سيدي‏ ‏كرير‏ ‏ومزرعة‏ ‏للدير‏ ‏بالقناطر‏.‏

مبتسمة‏ ‏دائما
كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏عرف‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏وتعامل‏ ‏معها‏ ‏عرف‏ ‏كم‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏بشوشة‏ ‏الوجه‏ ‏محبة‏ 
‏تعطي‏ ‏طمأنينة‏ ‏وراحة‏ ‏وتعزية‏ ‏لكل‏ ‏من‏ ‏يتحدث‏ ‏معها‏..

‏حدثنا‏ ‏الراهب‏ ‏كيرلس‏ ‏الأنطوني‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏قد‏ ‏شارك‏ ‏في‏ ‏الصلاة‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏الخميس‏ ‏الماضي‏ ‏في‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏علي‏ ‏جثمانها‏ ‏الطاهر‏ ‏وقال‏:‏
كنت‏ ‏ممن‏ ‏خدموا‏ ‏في‏ ‏إنشاءات‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏في‏ ‏السبعينيات‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏عملت‏ ‏مهندسا‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏دخولي‏ ‏في‏ ‏سلك‏ ‏الرهبنة‏ 
‏وكانت‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏مثالا‏ ‏للمحبة‏ ‏وبشاشة‏ ‏الوجه‏ ‏ورغم‏ ‏معاناتها‏ ‏من‏ ‏السرطان‏ ‏والعلاج‏ ‏الكيماوي‏ ‏بالخارج‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏تحملت‏ ‏صليب‏ ‏المرض‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏كفاءة‏ ‏القلب‏ ‏عندها‏ ‏حوالي‏ 16% ‏وتجمعت‏ ‏مياه‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الرئة‏ ‏ولكن‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يمنعها‏ ‏كل‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏من‏ ‏لقاء‏ ‏زوار‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏خاصة‏ ‏في‏ ‏أعياد‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏سيفين‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏عيد‏ ‏له‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تجلس‏ ‏في‏ ‏حديقة‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏وتسرد‏ ‏معجزات‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏سيفين‏,


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها؟*

*وكانت‏ ‏علاقتها‏ ‏قوية‏ ‏بالعذراء‏ ‏مريم‏ ‏وببركة‏ ‏صلواتها‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏العشرات‏ ‏بل‏ ‏المئات‏ ‏من‏ ‏الأسر‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏محرومة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الإنجاب‏ ‏وأنجبت‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏سنوات‏ ‏من‏ ‏المعاناة‏ ‏والعلاج‏,‏وكل‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏مدون‏ ‏في‏ ‏كتب‏ ‏المعجزات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أصدرها‏ ‏الدير‏.‏

لاقت‏ ‏في‏ ‏البداية‏ ‏العديد‏ ‏من‏ ‏المضايقات‏ ‏عند‏ ‏بناء‏ ‏دير‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏في‏ ‏سيدي‏ ‏كرير‏ ‏ولكن‏ ‏استطاعت‏ ‏أمنا‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏ببركة‏ ‏الصلاة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تنهي‏ ‏كل‏ ‏المشاكل‏ ‏والمضايقات‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏اللواء‏ ‏يسري‏ ‏الشامي‏ ‏شارك‏ ‏من‏ ‏ماله‏ ‏الخاص‏ ‏في‏ ‏نفقات‏ ‏بناء‏ ‏الكنيسة‏.‏

معرفة‏ ‏وثيقة
كان‏ ‏اللقاء‏ ‏مع‏ ‏المهندسة‏ ‏ماري‏ ‏عبد‏ ‏الملك‏ ‏زوجة‏ ‏القس‏ ‏برسوم‏ ‏فريد‏ ‏راعي‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏أبي‏ ‏سيفين‏ ‏الأثرية‏ ‏بمصر‏ ‏القديمة‏ ‏والمتاخمة‏ ‏لدير‏ ‏أبي‏ ‏سيفين‏ ‏للراهبات‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏أخت‏ ‏القمص‏ ‏متي‏ ‏عبد‏ ‏الملك‏ ‏راعي‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏القديسة‏ ‏دميانة‏ ‏بالهرم‏,‏
وحول‏ ‏علاقتها‏ ‏بالأم‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏وأسرتها‏ ‏قالت‏:
‏نحن‏ ‏علي‏ ‏صلة‏ ‏وثيقة‏ ‏بأسرة‏ ‏أمنا‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏الشقيقة‏ ‏الخامسة‏ ‏لأربع‏ ‏بنات‏ ‏إحداهن‏ ‏راهبة‏ ‏الآن‏ ‏في‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏سيفين‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏أصغر‏ ‏من‏ ‏أمنا‏ ‏إيريني‏ (‏الأم‏ ‏تريفينا‏) ‏ولها‏ ‏ابنة‏ ‏أخت‏ ‏راهبة‏ ‏في‏ ‏الدير‏,
‏وكان‏ ‏للأم‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏عمتان‏ ‏راهبتان‏ ‏في‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏رهبنتها‏.‏

حضرت‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏القاهرة‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏عمرها‏ 17 ‏عاما‏ ‏وأخذت‏ ‏تتردد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏بدعوة‏ ‏من‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏سيفين‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏أرشدها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏ديره‏, ‏وتمت‏ ‏رسامتها‏ ‏علي‏ ‏يد‏ ‏البابا‏ ‏كيرلس‏ ‏السادس‏ ‏وسنها‏ 20 ‏عاما‏..‏
وبعد‏ ‏وفاة‏ ‏والديها‏ ‏حضر‏ ‏إخوتها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏القاهرة‏ ‏وأقاموا‏ ‏بسكن‏ ‏قريب‏ ‏من‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏قرب‏ ‏منطقة‏ ‏الزهراء‏,
‏وهي‏ ‏من‏ ‏عائلة‏ ‏يسي‏ ‏الطرابيشي‏ ‏من‏ ‏جرجا‏ ‏بسوهاج‏.‏

منذ‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏سنوات‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏تجلس‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏القداس‏ ‏كل‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏جمعة‏ ‏في‏ ‏حديقة‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏وتلقي‏ ‏كلمة‏ ‏روحية‏ ‏علي‏ ‏زوار‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏تقوم‏ ‏برشمهم‏ ‏بالزيت‏ ‏واستمر‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏التقليد‏ ‏لمدة‏ ‏ثلاث‏ ‏سنوات‏ (‏توقف‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏منذ‏ 7 ‏سنوات‏ ‏تقريبا‏) ‏واقتصرت‏ ‏لقاءاتها‏ ‏في‏ ‏أعياد‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏سيفين‏ ‏وكان‏ ‏آخرها‏ ‏في‏ 31 ‏يوليو‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏العام‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏جلست‏ ‏في‏ ‏حديقة‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏وكانت‏ ‏تسرد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الزوار‏ ‏المعجزات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تمت‏ ‏بشفاعة‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏سيفين‏.‏

وأضافت‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏من‏ ‏المعجزات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏سمعتها‏ ‏منها‏ ‏شخصيا‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏واجهت‏ ‏صعوبة‏ ‏شديدة‏ ‏في‏ ‏إدخال‏ ‏المرافق‏ ‏للدير‏ ‏في‏ ‏سيدي‏ ‏كرير‏ ‏وكانت‏ ‏تقيم‏ ‏صلوات‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجل‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الموضوع‏,
‏وفي‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الفترة‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تأخذ‏ ‏علاجا‏ ‏كيماويا‏ ‏عند‏ ‏طبيب‏ ‏في‏ ‏أمريكا‏, ‏وكان‏ ‏الطبيب‏ ‏يعرف‏ ‏المعوقات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تواجهها‏ ‏في‏ ‏استكمال‏ ‏مرافق‏ ‏الدير‏, ‏ويشاء‏ ‏الله‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يذهب‏ ‏شخص‏ ‏يشغل‏ ‏منصبا‏ ‏سياسيا‏ ‏رفيعا‏ ‏لإجراء‏ ‏جراحة‏ ‏في‏ ‏أمريكا‏ ‏عند‏ ‏الطبيب‏, 
‏وبعد‏ ‏الجراحة‏ ‏الناجحة‏ ‏طلب‏ ‏من‏ ‏الطبيب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يقوم‏ ‏له‏ ‏بأية‏ ‏خدمة‏ ‏في‏ ‏مصر‏ ‏فتذكر‏ ‏الطبيب‏ ‏موضوع‏ ‏دير‏ ‏سيدي‏ ‏كرير‏,
‏وكان‏ ‏مطلبه‏ ‏من‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏المسئول‏ ‏تسهيل‏ ‏إجراءات‏ ‏البناء‏, ‏وبالفعل‏ ‏تم‏ ‏إنهاء‏ ‏جميع‏ ‏المشاكل‏ ‏واستكملت‏ ‏المرافق‏ ‏بسلام‏.‏

الأم‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏أصبحت‏ ‏رئيسة‏ ‏للدير‏ ‏عام‏ 1962 ‏ووصل‏ ‏عدد‏ ‏الراهبات‏ ‏في‏ ‏عهدها‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏من‏ ‏مائة‏ ‏راهبة‏,
‏وكانت‏ ‏تنتقي‏ ‏الراهبات‏ ‏الحاصلات‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أعلي‏ ‏مستوي‏ ‏تعليمي‏ ‏منهن‏ ‏المهندسات‏ ‏والطبيبات‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏شتي‏ ‏التخصصات‏ ‏وتقضي‏ ‏الفتاة‏ ‏تحت‏ ‏الاختبار‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏مدة‏ ‏ثلاثة‏ ‏سنوات‏.‏

وتماف‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏تعطي‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏للفتاة‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏رسامتها‏ ‏للرهبنة‏ ‏للتفكير‏ ‏والتراجع‏ ‏إن‏ ‏أحبت‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تخرج‏ ‏وتتزوج‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏ابنة‏ ‏أخي‏ ‏ضمن‏ 15‏راهبة‏ ‏كن‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏من‏ ‏قامت‏ ‏أمنا‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏برسامتهن‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏ثلاث‏ ‏سنوات‏ ‏في‏ ‏الصيام‏ ‏الكبير‏ ‏عام‏ 2003‏


تقليد‏ ‏أصيل

رغم‏ ‏الحزن‏ ‏الشديد‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏خيم‏ ‏علي‏ ‏جنبات‏ ‏المكان‏ 
‏إلا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تقليد‏ ‏فتح‏ ‏أبواب‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏لأهالي‏ ‏الراهبات‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏الجمعة‏ ‏الأولي‏ ‏من‏ ‏الشهر‏ ‏استمر‏.‏

كلمات‏ ‏من‏ ‏نور
ومن‏ ‏كلمات‏ ‏المناجاة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الله‏ ‏التي‏ ‏كتبتها‏ ‏أمنا‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏في‏ ‏مقدمة‏ ‏الجزء‏ ‏الأول‏ ‏من‏ ‏كتاب‏ ‏معجزات‏ ‏الشهيد‏ ‏العظيم‏ ‏فيلوباتير‏ ‏مرقوريوس‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏سيفين‏ :


‏أحببتني‏ ‏قبلا‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏بذلت‏ ‏ذاتك‏ ‏عني ‏, 
‏وقفت‏ ‏عاليا‏ ‏فوق‏ ‏الجبل‏ ‏العالي‏ ‏جبل‏ ‏الجلجثة‏ ‏فاتحا‏ ‏ذراعيك‏ ‏علي‏ ‏عود‏ ‏الصليب‏ ‏مثبتا‏ ‏نظرك‏ ‏نحوي‏ ..
‏لقد‏ ‏دفعت‏ ‏الثمن‏ ‏كاملا‏ ‏حتى‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏ما رفعت‏ ‏عيني‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الجبال‏ ‏أري‏ ‏كل‏ ‏شيء‏ ‏وأدرك‏ ‏جميع‏ ‏ما‏ ‏تريدني‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أدرك‏..
‏أنر‏ ‏عيني‏..‏
أمسك‏ ‏يميني‏..
‏ثبتني‏ ‏فيك‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الأبد‏ ‏لأخبر‏ ‏بتسبيحك‏ ‏وأعمالك‏ ‏لجميع‏ ‏الأمم 


تاماف إيرينى كانت قديسة و تعلم بأحداث قبل و قوعها 
و الدليل على ذلك الرؤية التي شاهدتها يوم 23 يوليو 1999 
حيث رأت شهداء حادثة أتوبيس خدام كنيسة مارجرجس هليوبوليس 
و هم منطلقون إلى السماء فى حلل بيضاء و اكاليل ذهبية حاملين الشموع 
و ذلك أثناء وقوع الحادثة تماماً و قبل معرفة الخبر...
-------------------------------------
المصدر: جريدة وطنى بتاريخ 5/11/2006م السنة 48 العدد 2341 
الأستاذ فيكتور سلامة*


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها؟*

إجتماع تاماف إيرينى رئيسة دير الشهيد العظيم فيلوباتير مرقوريوس أبى سيفين
بأهالى كورال فريق أبناء الرسل​

( كنيسة مارجرجس هليوبوليس)
شهداء خدمة التسبيح ليلة عيد النيروز بمقر الدير بالقاهرة سنة1999:


أنا كنت باصلى في قلايتى وقت الحادث لقيت نفسي انتقلت بالجسد لمكان الحادث وشفته بالتفصيل
واتألمت جداً وقلت بإسم الصليب أنا فين ؟
إيه إللى باشوفه ده ؟ مين دوّل ؟

سمعت صوت " رحلة كورال مارجرجس هليوبوليس" 
وشُفت عامود نور نزل رأسياٍ أوله داخل السماء ونهايته على الأرض فوق الأُتوبيس
ولما نزل عمود النور حسّيت بسلام وظهر حوالين العمود صفين من الملايكه 
حلوين ومنورين بطول العامود وبيسبحوا تسابيح جميله 
وكل واحد من شبابنا يسلم الروح يلبس توب نورانى هفهاف 
والروح تأخذ نفس شكل الجسد بس على أحلى ويبقى منوّر
والملايكه تدى لكل واحد يسلم الروح تاج على رأسه وصليب فى يمينه وشمعه طويلة فى يساره 
واللهيب بتاعها نور مش نار وألاقيه هو كمان يسبح نفس تسابيح الملايكه

وإختلطت أصوات تسابيح الملايكه بتسابيح كورال السماء فى زفة جميلة
فى مقدمتها الست العدرا أم النور وهى جميلة جداً ومضيئه 
ودايماً الست العدرا تظهر فى توب سماوى فيه صلبان زهبيه
ولكن المره دى توبها نورانى لون العامود النورانى وبرضه فيه صلبان زهبيه
وسمعت صوت مليان حنان وحب وله رنبن جميل يقول "هلموا إلىّ تعالوا إلى الفردوس" 

وطلعت الزفة لفوق 
الست العدرا إختفت الأول وورائها الملايكه ووراهم القديسين الأبرار(الخورس السماوى) 
وبعد أن إختفى الكل طلع العامود رأسى زى ما نزل وإختفى فى السماء 
وأنا إتمليت فرح وسلام يا بختهم اغتصبوا الفردوس فى لحظات
وإحنا بنجاهد فى الرهبنه عشرات السنوات وياريت نقدر نحصل على مكانهم فى السماء 
أخذوه بالسهل وبصراحه ربنا حنين إختطفهم فى أحسن ساعة لهم
لو كانوا عاشوا بعد كدة مكانوش هيحصلوا على المجد إللى حصلوا عليه 
وياريت كلنا نجاهد ونتوب علشان يكون لنا نصيب مع أولادنا فى السماء ونحصل على المجد إللى هم فيه دلوقتى
وإحنا مش لازم نحزن ابداً ولا نبكى 

وأنا بصراحه ماكنتش هاحكى لحد الرؤيه دى
لكن اب إعترافى أمرنى لأنها معزيه وقال لى إنتى شوفتيها مش من أجل نفسك لكن من أجل تعزيه الأهالى 
ليه نحزن وإحنا بقالنا شفعاء فى السما إحنا نفرح ونتعزى لأننا إطمأنينا عليهم كلهم فى حضن رب المجد 
وعايزين نستفيد من الحادث دة اننا نعيش دايماً مستعدين محدش عارف هيروح إمتى
نبقى حلوين وننفذ الوصايا ونعيش حياة التوبة علشان لا نُحرم من مجده , 
أولادنا دوّل بيفكرونى بالأيه "والمستعدات دخلن معه إلى العرس" 

كانوا معترفين كلهم ومتناولين من الأسرار المقدسه وروحوا وهم فى أحسن حاله 
وهم بيعملوا عمل بمحبه عمل من أجل الفقراء 
والسما حلوه جميلة وأنا أحب أحكى لكم شوية حكايات عن الفردوس............ .......


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها؟*

أبو طاقية وجلابية​
راجل طيب نجار في أحدى قرى قنا اسمه عم رشدى
كان تقيا و بسيط خالص يشتغل شوية و يصلى شوية و يقرا الانجيل شوية 
و مع انه فقير و يعيش عيشة الجفاف الا انه كان يعطف على الفقراء و قلبه كان مليان رحمة 
كل ما يشوف حد غلبان يديله طاقية و الجلابية الداخلية الرخيصة ,
مراته تتخانق معاه انا اسهر و اخيط و اتعب و انت توزع !
كان يقول لها بعتهم قدامى فى السما........ 
مات و كفنوه و حطوه فى الصندوق و قبل ما يقفلوه اتحرك,
ارتعبوا الاهل قال لهم: ما تخافوش انا ها قعد معاكم 3 ايام فقط و بعدين اروح الفردوس تانى
ربنا رجعنى للارض علشان اقول رسالة ...
لما روحى فارقت جسدى الملايكة اخذتنى بزفة الى السما و طلعونى للفردوس
و هناك سجت قدام رب المجد و رحب بى بكل حب و حنان و قال لى انت كنت بتعمل رحمة كتير ياما لبست اخواتى الفقراء جلابيتك و طاقيتك و كنت بسيط و امر الملايكة يعملوا ترنيمة جديدة لقى نفسه بيسبح زى الملايكة تسابيح عمره ما قالها قبل كده و لا يعرفها و امرهم يزوروه مواضع الاباء الشهداء و القديسين وشاف كل قديس و شهيد و الملاك عرفه مين ده 
و رب المجد قال له:
يا رشدى انت ها تنزل الارض تانى, 
و رد عليه ليه يا رب خلينى معاك دى السما حلوة و كلها فرح و سلام.
قال له 3 ايام فقط و تيجى تانى علشان تقول للناس انهم يعملوا رحمة علشان ارحمهم فى السما و يعيشوا فى مخافتى و ينفذوا وصاياى علشان يتمتعوا بالمجد فى السما و فعلا رقد بعد 3 ايام.

و فى واحدة ارملة لها ابن وحيد ربته فى مخافة الله و اتخرج من كلية الهندسة و كان ها يخطب و هو امل امه الوحيد و راح فى حادثة...... 
امه حزنت عليه جدا و مش راضية تتعزى و فى يوم قالت انت يا ستى يا عدرا ام حنينة و مجربة مثلى عزينى..... 
لاقيت قدامها قمر منور داخل الحجرة اتفلق نصفين و خرجت ستى العدرا منورة و متجسمة و قالت لها ابنك فى مجد عظيم ليه تحزنى عليه روحى لايرينى فى دير ابى سيفين و خليها تحكيلك حكاية ابو طاقية و جلابية علشان تتعزى و تعرفى اد ايه السما حلوة كلها فرح و سلام و تسابيح و نتمتع برب المجد بلا فراق.


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها؟*

خالتى مفيدة​
كنا أطفال أنا وخالتى مفيدة بس كانت أكبر منى
وكنا فى لعبنا نتخيل إننا راهبات والخاله كانت جميلة جداً ضغطوا عليها تتخطب وهى عايزة تترهبن
وقبل الإكليل كانت تبكى قدام صورة العدرا قائلة هايجوزونى يا ام النور وأنا عايزة أترهبن 
إتجسمت الست العدرا من الصوره وقالت لها:
قوللى لأمك إن ماكنتوش ترضوا لى أروح الدير ستى العدرا هاتأخذنى عروس لإبنها يسوع المسيح رب المجد ..
أمها قالت دى بتخرف علشان تهرب من الزواج وفعلاً قبل الإكليل بيومين تنيحت كما قالت لأمها...

أما بنت أختها تاماف إيرينى تعبت جدا وبكت عليها بمراره وحُرقه وهى صاحيه شافت عذارى كتيرلابسين أبيض ومنورين ولابسين صلبان ألماظ وتيجان من ضمنهم الخاله مفيدة 
فرحت تاماف قوى قوى وقالت مخاطبه خالتها إنتى مش مُتِ أُمال إزاى أنا شايفاكى ؟
ومين دول العذارى الحلوين دوّل ؟
قالت لها ربنا سمح تشُوفينا علشان تتعزى ولا تبكى تانى ودوّل عذارى عاشوا بطهاره فى العالم وجاهدوا
قالت لها خذونى معاكم.. 
قالت لها :إنتى هاتكبرى وتترهبنى ويبقى ليكى بنات كتير وبعدين تيجى معانا وإحنا دلوقتى رايحين نحضر الإحتفال بعيد إستشهاد القديسة دميانه وأوعى تزعلى ولا تبكى تانى دا إحنا فرحانين جداً والفردوس جميل خالص وإللى مجمله رب المجد يسوع لما حكت للعائله طلع فعلا يومها عيد إستشهاد القديسه دميانه وتعزى الكل


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها؟*


أمنا إيلاريه ​
كانت راهبه قديسه ومرشحه للرئاسه تبتدى يومها الساعه 12 وتقعد طول الليل تسبح وتصلى 
راحت السماء وهى راكعه بتعمل التسبحه ففى راهبه زعلت عليها قوى وكانت دايماً بتبكى عليها ..
وهى بتصلى جالها ملاك ورشم الصليب وقال لها إرشمى الصليب انا هاخدك رحلة للفردوس تشوفى القديسه إيلاريه ... طلعوا لفوق رأسياً ثم إتجهوا أفقياً لقيت نفسها فى مكان جميل مليان خضرة زى القطيفة مكان مليان فرح وسلام فيه ممرات يفصل بين كل ممرين نهر باللورى وكل واحد من القديسين واقف فى ممر وفى نهايته يرى رب المجد فى بهاء عظيم.

الملاك تركها مع أمنا إيلاريه وهى قالت لها ليه تبكى عليّ وأنا فى مجدً عظيم وراحه وسلام 
وكلمتها عن السما وحلاوتها وقالت لها : إللى جنبك خضرته أكتر منك قالت لها ! 
علشان أنا كنت بخيلة محبش أسلف حاجتى ولو لقيت حد محتاج حاجة لا أهتم ...
الراهبه قالت له نفسى أروح لرب المجد ردت عليها ..
لا ينفع لأنك جايه بالجسد تحرقك نار اللاهوت بَصت الراهبه لقت الملاك جاى وأخدها لرب المجد وكل ما تقترب منه تحس بفرح لا ينطق به وتتملى سلام وتحس بحراره تلسع وجهها.....

يتدفق من عينه حب وحنان وعطف ورقة مليان أبوه وكان نفسها تترمى فى حضنه 
وقالت له يا رب مش عايزه أسيبك تانى قال لها لسه لكى رسالة لما تكملى خدمتك هاتيجى "أنا معاكى ماتخفيش " 
وقال للملاك وريها مواضع القديسين ومكان أبوها وأمها الأتنين مكانهم جميل لكن الأم مكانها أحسن علشان كانت أكتر بساطه ونقاوة وبعدين الملاك مِسك إيدها ومشوا أفقى ثم رأسى لأسفل ورجعها قلايتها وقعدت بعدها وشها منوّر شهرين ..

لحظات شافت رب المجد فيها وشها ظل منوّر شهرين فما بال أولادنا إللى سبقونا ومتمتعين بحضن ربنا ومتمتعين بالفرح والسلام والمجد يبقى إزاى نزعل عليهم والراهبه دى قعدت سنه كامله متعزيه جداً مهما حصل من ضيقات ومتاعب أو أمراض .


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها؟*

الأنبا مكاريوس ​
كان قديس كبير لكن قداستة مش ظاهره قوى
وكان طيب وفى نفس الوقت حكيم وكان بسيط ومتضع جداً مع انه أسقف إلا أنه منكر لذاته
يحب ربنا ويكتمل قانون صلواته وميطانياته مهما كان مريض أو كبر سِنه
وكان صريح وواضح وإللى فى قلبه على لسانه ويعمل رحمه كتير ويعطف على الكهنه 
وكان بيبنى كنيسه على أسم الست العدرا وطلب ربنا لا تأخذنى إلا لما أكرسها
وخذنى وأنا بصلى القداس والرب أعطاه سؤل قلبه المهم أنه مرة جاتله أزمه قلبية شديده وفارقت روحه جسده وشاف القديس الجسد نايم ( الجسد المائت ) وإتاخد بزفة من الملايكه وأستقبله من القديسين الكبار الأنبا أنطونيوس والثلاث مقارات القديسون والأنبا باخوميوس والأنبا شنوده وفى نصف السكة وهم طالعين إعترضت الزفة ستى العدرا وبسطت يديها وقعدت تصلى يا إبنى وإلهى العظيم لك القدره والمجد والعظمه أنت قادر على كل شىء لو أرددت ترجع روح الأنبا مكاريوس لجسده لأنه طلب منى لا يتنيح إلا لما يكرّس الكنيسة إللى بيبنيها على إسمى

فسمع الجميع صوت قوى فيه رنين يقول ! أمين هكذا يكون 
والملايكه دخّلوا روحه فى جسده وأحس بصعوبه كبيرة
وتاماف إيرينى كانت هتسافر تحضر جنازة الأنبا مكاريوس فهو أب إعترافها وتعزه جداً 
وقبل ما تسافر جالها تليفون مين بيتكلم ؟ أنا مكاريوس وحكى لها وقال أول واحدة أكلمك , قلت ألحقك قبل ما تيجى وتحضرى جنازتى المهم بعد ما كرّس الكنيسة
وهو بيصلى القداس عند القسمة تنيح وكان ماسك بالقربانة المتحوله لجسد الرب ولما وقع على الأرض المفروض القربانه تقع كمان لكن إرتفع جسد الرب بقوة إلاهية ونط فى الصينيه وهذا واضح فى فيلم نياحه الأنبا مكاريوس ..

بعد نياحة الأنبا مكاريوس كان أحد أولاده يبكى عليه بحراره
وكان عنده إلتهاب شديد فى المراره يسبب له مغص صعب قوى لم يستطع النوم طوال الليل رغم تناوله للمسكنات والمضادات الحيويه وكان يبكى أبيه المتنيح الأنبا مكاريوس وفى الصباح وقف يصلى حوالى الساعه العاشره 
وإذا ملاك الرب يظهر له قائلاً لماذا تبكى على الأنبا مكاريوس ؟
تعالى سوف آخذك إلى الفردوس لترى مقدار المجد إللى فيه الأنبا مكاريوس فلا تبكى عليه مره أُخرى
طلعوا إلى الفردوس فى مكان جميل مليان خضرة ليس لها مثيل وليس لها حدود مكان يدى الفرح والسلام بنور سلطع شديد ولامع ولقى الأنبا مكاريوس جاى خطوة خطوة ومسبى فى المجد لابس ثوب سماوى وماسك صليب ألماظ وقال لهذا الشخص شوف المجد إللى أنا فيه أوعى تبكى علىّ تانى أنا فى كنيسة الأبكار ولينا حرية نتجول فى الفردوس ..ا
لشخص قال له هو أنا مُت ؟ أجابه أنت جاى بجسدك أنا طلبت من أجلك إلى الرب يسوع لترى كم من المجد إللى أنا فيه حتى لا تبكى علىّ تانى

وقال هذا الشخص للانبا مكاريوس وما كل الألماظ إللى فى الصليب الذى تحمله ؟
إنه يا إبنى رمزللفضائل البساطه والنقاوه والمحبه والإتضاع لقد ظل هذا الشخص بالفردوس 3 ساعات كاملة خلال هذه الفترة فتحوا المتولين لخدمته وعلاجه باب حجرته فلم يجدوه بحثوا عنه فى كل مكان بمنتهى الإستغراب فلم ....
وعلى الرغم من ذلك مرّت على هذا الشخص تلك الساعات التى قضاها فى الفردوس كدقائق قليلة يا بختهم أولادنا سبقونا إلى الفردوس نطلب منهم يصلوا لأجلنا علشان نتوب ونستحق نروح السماء زيهم والتوبه تفتح لنا الباب باب السماء.


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها؟*

شهود‏ ‏علي‏ ‏تماف إيريني حب‏ ‏أبي‏ ‏سيفين‏.. ‏سر‏ ‏آلاف‏ ‏المعجزات ​
قال القمص‏ ‏توما‏ ‏البراموسي‏ ‏أب‏ ‏اعتراف‏ ‏الراهبات‏..
‏ومنذ‏ ‏أن‏ ‏كلفه‏ ‏قداسة‏ ‏البابا‏ ‏شنودة‏ ‏الثالث‏ ‏بهذا‏ ‏في‏ ‏فبراير‏ 2003 ‏وهو‏ ‏يلتقي‏ ‏بالأم‏ ‏تماف‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏في‏ ‏اعترافاتها‏,
‏كان‏ ‏قريبا‏ ‏منها‏ ‏لأكثر‏ ‏من‏ ‏ثلاث‏ ‏سنوات‏ ‏عرف‏ ‏خلالها‏ ‏الكثير‏ ‏عنها‏..‏عن‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الكثير‏ ‏قال‏:‏

‏** ‏كانت‏ ‏إنسانة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏درجة‏ ‏عالية‏ ‏من‏ ‏الروحانية‏ ‏لاتنقطع‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الصلاة‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏في‏ ‏أشد‏ ‏الآلام‏.
.‏كان‏ ‏حبها‏ ‏عميقا‏ ‏للصلاة‏ ‏والقديسين‏ ‏وخاصة‏ ‏أبي‏ ‏سيفين‏ ‏إذ‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تتحدث‏ ‏عنه‏ ‏كصديق‏ ‏وأخ‏ ‏وأب‏,
‏وكانت‏ ‏تحب‏ ‏الصليب‏,‏وطلبت‏ ‏من‏ ‏ربنا صليب‏ ‏المرض‏ ‏وحقق‏ ‏لها‏ ‏طلبها‏..
‏وكانت‏ ‏أسعد‏ ‏أيام‏ ‏حياتها‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏يشتد‏ ‏عليها‏ ‏المرض‏, 
‏وعندما‏ ‏كنت‏ ‏أقول‏ ‏لها‏ ‏ربنا‏ ‏يشفيك‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تسرع‏ ‏في‏ ‏الرد‏ ‏وكلماتها‏ ‏تسبق‏ ‏كلماتي‏ ‏قائلة‏ ‏ربنا‏ ‏يعطيني‏ ‏السماء‏.‏

** ‏كانت‏ ‏أمينة‏ ‏جدا‏ ‏في‏ ‏خدمة‏ ‏بناتها‏,‏وخدمة‏ ‏الدير‏, 
‏وتحبهن‏ ‏من‏ ‏كل‏ ‏قلبها‏,‏وتلتمس‏ ‏الأعذار‏ ‏لأي‏ ‏خطأ‏ ‏منهن‏,‏وتبحث‏ ‏عن‏ ‏راحتهن‏.‏

‏

‏** ‏كانت‏ ‏محبة‏ ‏للناس‏, ‏شفوقة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الفقراء‏, ‏تعطي‏ ‏بسخاء‏,‏ومن‏ ‏عطائها‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تعد‏ ‏وجبة‏ ‏كل‏ ‏أسبوع‏ ‏للمسجونين‏ ‏وفقراء‏ ‏المنطقة‏, ‏وكانت‏ ‏كريمة‏ ‏جدا‏ ‏في‏ ‏عطائها‏ ‏فكانت‏ ‏الوجبات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تعدها‏ ‏لهم‏ ‏أحسن‏ ‏من‏ ‏وجبات‏ ‏الدير‏.‏

‏** ‏كانت‏ ‏تمتاز‏ ‏بعزة‏ ‏النفس‏,‏فلم‏ ‏تطلب‏ ‏من‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏أي‏ ‏شيء‏ ‏للدير‏ ‏مهما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏احتياجها‏..
.‏ولم‏ ‏تكن‏ ‏تطلب‏ ‏أي‏ ‏معاونة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏مساعدة‏ ‏من‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏قدمها‏ ‏من‏ ‏تلقاء‏ ‏نفسه‏ ‏وبإلحاح‏, ‏وكانت‏ ‏ترفض‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تأخذ‏ ‏أي‏ ‏مبالغ‏ ‏في‏ ‏يدها‏,‏ وعلمت‏ ‏بناتها‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏أيضا‏,‏وخصصت صندوقا‏ ‏متحركا‏ ‏يقدم‏ ‏لكل‏ ‏من‏ ‏يريد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يدفع‏ ‏مالا‏ ‏ليضع‏ ‏بنفسه‏ ‏عطاياه‏ ‏في‏ ‏الصندوق‏.‏

‏** ‏كانت‏ ‏تمتاز‏ ‏بنقاء‏ ‏القلب‏ ‏والطهارة‏ ‏وتواظب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الاعترافات‏, ‏وعندما‏ ‏كنت‏ ‏أذهب‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏الخميس‏ ‏من‏ ‏كل‏ ‏أسبوع‏ ‏لإقامة‏ ‏قداس‏ ‏بالدير‏ ‏وأخذ‏ ‏اعترافات‏ ‏الأمهات‏ ‏بالتناوب‏- ‏مرة‏ ‏كل‏ ‏شهر‏- ‏كانت‏ ‏تتقدم‏ ‏للاعتراف‏ ‏كل‏ ‏أسبوع‏, ‏وعندما‏ ‏حدثتها‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏وطلبت‏ ‏منها‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏اعترافاتها‏ ‏كل‏ ‏شهر‏ ‏كالراهبات‏,‏قالت‏ ‏ليه المفروض‏ ‏الرئيسة‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏اعترافها‏ ‏كل‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏مش‏ ‏كل‏ ‏أسبوع‏.
.‏كانت‏ ‏تخاف‏ ‏الله‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏شيء‏.‏

‏** ‏كانت‏ ‏إنسانة‏ ‏راهبة‏ ‏يظهرالنسك‏ ‏في‏ ‏حياتها‏, ‏فقلايتها‏ ‏بسيطة‏ ‏جدا‏,‏وكانت‏ ‏توفر‏ ‏للأمهات‏ ‏كل‏ ‏وسائل‏ ‏الراحة‏ ‏في‏ ‏قلاياتهن‏..
‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏لها‏ ‏مكتبا وكان‏ ‏في‏ ‏قلايتها منضدة‏ ‏صغيرة‏ ‏تكتب‏ ‏عليها‏..‏
وكانت‏ ‏تنام‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأرض‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏الأيام‏ ‏الأخيرة‏ ‏من‏ ‏حياتها‏ ‏وضعوا‏ ‏لها‏ ‏سريرا‏ ‏طبيا‏ ‏لظروفها‏ ‏الصحية‏.‏

إنجيل‏ ‏باكر
‏* ‏القمص‏ ‏بيشوي‏ ‏ناروز‏ ‏وكيل‏ ‏مطرانية‏ ‏قنا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏هو‏ ‏وأسرته‏ ‏في‏ ‏صفوف‏ ‏المودعين‏..
‏جاءوا‏ ‏ليأخذوا‏ ‏بركة‏ ‏وداع‏ ‏حبيبتهم‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏تماف‏ ‏إيريني‏. .‏بعد‏ ‏القداس‏ ‏الإلهي‏.. ‏قال‏:‏
‏** ‏سمعت‏ ‏الآية‏ ‏في‏ ‏إنجيل‏ ‏باكر كانت‏ ‏قوة‏ ‏تخرج‏ ‏منه‏ ‏وتشفي‏ ‏جميع‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏يلمسونه‏ ‏وكأن‏ ‏رب‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏يسوع‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏أراد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يحدثنا‏ ‏في‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏انتقالها‏ ‏عن‏ ‏عظمة‏ ‏أعمالها‏, ‏فما‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏المرضي‏ ‏الذين‏ ‏جاءوا‏ ‏يطلبون‏ ‏الشفاء‏, ‏فكانت‏ ‏بقوة‏ ‏إيمانها‏ ‏ومحبة‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏أبي‏ ‏سيفين‏ ‏تشفي‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏وتفرحهم‏.‏

‏** ‏عرفت‏ ‏تماف‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏في‏ ‏السبعينيات‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏كنت‏ ‏آتي‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏مع‏ ‏المتنيح‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏مكاريوس‏-‏أسقف‏ ‏قنا‏- ‏وكان‏ ‏أب‏ ‏اعترافها‏ ‏واعتراف‏ ‏كل‏ ‏أمهات‏ ‏الدير‏.. ‏كان‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏مكاريوس‏ ‏قديسا‏, ‏ولكننا‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏كنا‏ ‏نجلس‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏كنان شعر‏ ‏بقوة‏ ‏روحية‏ ‏تملأنا‏ ‏وكأننا‏ ‏نجلس‏ ‏في‏ ‏أورشليم‏ ‏السماوية‏.. ‏كنا‏ ‏نري‏ ‏فيها طاقة‏ ‏نطل‏ ‏منها‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأبدية‏..
‏ونشعر‏ ‏بعزاء‏ ‏فائق‏ ‏وفرح‏ ‏وسلام‏ ‏عجيب‏ ‏بمجرد‏ ‏دخول‏ ‏الدير‏.‏

‏** ‏أية‏ ‏مشكلة‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏توضع‏ ‏بين‏ ‏يديها‏ ‏وتصلي‏ ‏لأجلها‏ ‏كان‏ ‏لابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تحل‏...‏عن‏ ‏تجربة‏ ‏أولادي‏ ‏تعرضوا‏ ‏لمشاكل‏ ‏صحية‏ ‏ودراسية‏ ‏واجتازوها‏ ‏بصلوات‏ ‏أمنا‏ ‏إيريني‏.. ‏ومهما‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏متعبة‏ ‏ومثقلة‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تقابل‏ ‏الكل‏ ‏وتتحدث‏ ‏إليهم‏ ‏في‏ ‏عذوبة‏ ‏ورقة‏ ‏وأمومة‏ ‏ولا تترك‏ ‏أحدا‏ ‏يعود‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏فرحان‏ ‏ومسرور‏.‏


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها؟*

‏جاذبية‏ ‏المحبة

‏* ‏الدكتور‏ ‏إيهاب‏ ‏فلتاؤس‏ ‏من‏ ‏أبناء‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏أيريني‏ ‏المقربين‏ ‏إليها‏..
‏كان‏ ‏يشرف‏ ‏مع‏ ‏المحبين‏ ‏علي‏ ‏تنظيم‏ ‏مراسم‏ ‏وداعها‏.. ‏حكي‏ ‏عن‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الجوانب‏ ‏في‏ ‏حياة‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏أيريني‏ ‏قائلا‏:‏

‏** ‏اقتربت‏ ‏منها‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏من‏ ‏عشرين‏ ‏عاما‏,‏ومن‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يقترب‏ ‏منها‏ ‏لا يستطيع‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يبتعد‏ ‏عنها‏,‏كانت‏ ‏تجذبنا‏ ‏إليها‏ ‏بمحبة‏ ‏قلبها‏ ‏الكبير‏ ‏وبحنان‏ ‏الأم‏..‏
كانت‏ ‏أما‏ ‏حنونة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الجميع‏..‏إنها‏ ‏طراز‏ ‏نادر‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الزمن‏ ‏لإنها‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏حاملة‏ ‏رسالة‏ ‏من‏ ‏عند‏ ‏الله‏..‏
وكنت‏ ‏ألجأ‏ ‏إليها‏ ‏في‏ ‏الكثير‏ ‏من‏ ‏المواقف‏ ‏فكانت‏ ‏بصلواتها‏ ‏تحل‏ ‏كل‏ ‏المشاكل‏, ‏حتي‏ ‏أصبحت‏ ‏لا‏ ‏أتردد‏ ‏في‏ ‏اللجوء‏ ‏إليها‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏كبيرة‏ ‏وصغيرة‏ ‏في‏ ‏حياتي‏..
‏وما‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏معي‏ ‏حدث‏ ‏مع‏ ‏آخرين‏ ‏كثيرين‏, ‏رأيت‏ ‏بعيني‏ ‏وسمعت‏ ‏بأذني‏ ‏عن‏ ‏آلاف‏ ‏الحالات‏ ‏لمرضي‏ ‏كانوا‏ ‏بلا‏ ‏أمل‏ ‏في‏ ‏الشفاء‏ ‏حدثت‏ ‏معهم‏ ‏معجزات‏ ‏وسجلوها‏ ‏في‏ ‏الدير‏ ‏بتقارير‏ ‏طبية‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏المعجزة‏ ‏وبعدها‏..‏
وكانت‏ ‏تماف‏ ‏إيريني‏ ‏تنسب‏ ‏كل‏ ‏المعجزات‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏أبي‏ ‏سيفين‏, ‏وفي‏ ‏الحقيقة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تماف‏ ‏وأبي‏ ‏سيفين‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تربطهما‏ ‏علاقة‏ ‏قوية‏ ‏جدا‏, ‏ولكننا‏ ‏في‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏لا نعلن‏ ‏عن‏ ‏قديسينا‏ ‏أثناء‏ ‏حياتهم‏,‏وقد‏ ‏صدر‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏الآن‏ ‏سبعة‏ ‏أجزاء‏ ‏من‏ ‏كتب‏ ‏تحمل‏ ‏الآلاف‏ ‏من‏ ‏المعجزات‏.‏

‏** ‏في‏ ‏الأيام‏ ‏الأخيرة‏ ‏من‏ ‏حياتها‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تتحامل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏نفسها‏ ‏رغم‏ ‏شدة‏ ‏آلام‏ ‏المرض‏ ‏وتقابل‏ ‏أولادها‏ ‏خاصة‏ ‏إذ‏ ‏ما‏ ‏أحست‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أحدهم‏ ‏يواجه‏ ‏مشكلة‏ ‏تحتاج‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏صلوات‏.‏

مفاجأة‏ ‏البركات
‏* ‏المعلم‏ ‏إبراهيم‏ ‏جرجس‏ ‏جريس‏ ‏صاحب‏ ‏شركة‏ ‏مقاولات‏ ‏معروف‏ ‏بمحبته‏ ‏للآباء‏ ‏والأديرة‏,
‏فلم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏مفاجأة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أراه‏ ‏مبكرا‏ ‏في‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أبي‏ ‏سيفين‏..‏المفاجأة‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏فيما‏ ‏حكاه‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الأم‏ ‏إيريني‏.. ‏قال‏:‏

‏** ‏أعرفها‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏أكثر‏ ‏من‏ 25 ‏سنة‏..
‏وكات‏ ‏سبب‏ ‏بركة‏ ‏كبيرة‏ ‏في‏ ‏حياتي‏ ‏وأعمالي‏..
‏وأخذت‏ ‏بركة‏ ‏الاشتراك‏ ‏في‏ ‏تعمير‏ ‏دير‏ ‏أبي‏ ‏سيفين‏ ‏وإنشاء‏ ‏مبان‏ ‏جديدة‏ ‏وسكن‏ ‏للراهبات‏ ‏وكنيسة‏ ‏وسور‏ ‏للدير‏..
‏وكانت‏ ‏كل‏ ‏الأعمال‏ ‏تمضي‏ ‏في‏ ‏سهولة‏ ‏غير‏ ‏عادية‏ ‏وكنا‏ ‏نلمس‏ ‏بركة‏ ‏المكان‏..
‏كانت‏ ‏دقيقة‏ ‏ومنظمة‏ ‏وتلفت‏ ‏الأنظار‏ ‏في‏ ‏محبة‏ ‏دون‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تتدخل‏ ‏في‏ ‏عمل‏ ‏أحد‏..
‏ومحبتها‏ ‏وبركتها‏ ‏جذبت‏ ‏الكثيرين‏ ‏للعمل‏ ‏من‏ ‏كل‏ ‏التخصصات‏.‏

‏** ‏عندما‏ ‏شرعت‏ ‏في‏ ‏بناء‏ ‏دير‏ ‏للراهبات‏ ‏في‏ ‏سيدي‏ ‏كرير‏ ‏أخذت‏ ‏بركة‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏معها‏ ‏هناك‏..
‏أذكر‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏بدأنا‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏عيد‏ ‏القيامة‏-‏أبريل‏ 1987- ‏كنت‏ ‏أتوقع‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يستغرق‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏سنوات‏ ‏لأننا‏ ‏لا نستطيع‏ ‏أن‏ ‏نعمل‏ ‏في‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏المكان‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏في‏ ‏شهور‏ ‏الصيف‏ ‏فقط‏..
‏ولكن‏ ‏فيما‏ ‏يشبه‏ ‏المعجزات‏ ‏كان‏ ‏كل‏ ‏شيء‏ ‏يتم‏ ‏بسرعة‏ ‏غريبة‏.. ‏ولايصدق‏ ‏أحد‏- ‏حتى‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏لم‏ ‏أصدق‏ ‏نفسي‏ - ‏أن‏ ‏ينتهي‏ ‏بناء‏ ‏وتشطيب‏ ‏وتأثيث‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏في‏ ‏شهرين‏ ‏فقط‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏عمل‏ ‏يستغرق‏ ‏عادة‏ ‏أربع‏ ‏سنوات‏..
‏ولا‏ ‏أنسي‏ ‏أبدا‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏اليوم‏ -17 ‏أكتوبر‏ 1987- ‏أثناء‏ ‏قداس‏ ‏تدشين‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏ظهر‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏سيفين‏..
‏وتمجد‏ ‏اسم‏ ‏الرب‏,‏وعرف‏ ‏الجميع‏ ‏سر‏ ‏بناء‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏في‏ 60 ‏يوما‏..
‏وأحمد‏ ‏الله‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أنني‏ ‏أخذت‏ ‏بركة‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏العمل‏,‏وبركة‏ ‏العمل‏ ‏مع‏ ‏أمنا‏ ‏أيريني ‏, ‏وهي‏ ‏بمحبتها‏ ‏الكبيرة‏ ‏لن‏ ‏تتركنا‏ ‏أبدا‏ ‏‏

المصدر
" شهود‏ ‏علي‏ ‏تماف إيريني حب‏ ‏أبي‏ ‏سيفين‏..‏سر‏ ‏آلاف‏ ‏المعجزات " تحقيق الأستاذ :فيكتور‏ ‏سلامة
نشرت فى جريدة وطنى بتاريخ 12/11/2006 م السنة 48 العدد 2342​


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها؟*

تاماف ايرينى تروى معجزات ابو سيفين
إستمع http://copticwave.com/media/fathers/tamafereny2.rm

تماف ايرينى لأبونا اثناسيوس ناشد
إستمع http://copticwave.com/media/fathers/tamafereny1.rm

قصة تاماف ايرينى مع البابا كيرلس
إستمع http://copticwave.com/media/fathers/tamafereny3.rm

جزء من جنازة تاماف ايرينى
شاهد http://copticwave.com/media/vedio/tamafereny.wmv

ترنيمة لتاماف ايرينى
شاهد http://copticwave.com/media/vedio/tamafereny2.wmv


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها؟*

*صلوات القديسة تكون معانا

ميرسى قوى يا مينا على الموضوع الرائع جدآ دا​*


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها؟*

ربنا يعوضك يا كوبتك على تعبك فى جمع هذه المعلومات والاختبارات الجميله
لامنا ايرينى بركه صلواتها تكون معانا ​


----------



## K A T Y (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها؟*

_ميرسي قوي يا مينا علي تعبك بجد_

_بس فعلا معلومات قيمة جدا_

_بركة صلواتها تكون معانا كلنا_

_ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك_


----------



## dream2010 (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها؟*

بركة صلواتها تكون معانا.............ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا مينا​


----------



## blackguitar (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها؟*

*الام ايرينى مش حياتها بس لكن حياه جدها وجدتها كلها ليها علاقه وطيده جدا بالقديسين *
*انا قريت الكتاب بتاعها الل ىبيحكى قصتها*

*قصص جميله جدا وكلها معجزات بشوف اد ايه الانسان القريب من ربنا ربنا بيقرب منه قديسيه ازاى*

*شكرا كوبتس ع الملعومات القيمه دى*
*بركتها تكون معانا ...............آمين*


----------



## magdi aiad (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها؟*

تشفعى عنا يا امنا امام عرش القدوس كى نشفى من الامنا


----------



## mona maher (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها؟*

ميرسى قوى قوى على الموضوع الجميل دة عن تاماف ايرينى انا بحبها قوى بركتها تكون مع ولادها كلهم يارب ومعاك


----------



## merola (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها؟*

الصراحة انا بحب تماف ايرينى جدا بركة صلواتها تكون معانا


----------



## ماريان موريس عزيز (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها؟*

بجد انا معجبة كتير بالقصة دى وانا مؤمنة ان ربنا ديما عمرو مابيسيب اللى بيطلبو بس انا اسفة انا هقلك حاجة خارج الموضوع اللى احنا فية انا مش عارفة اراسلك نهائى ومش عارفة اعمل اية


----------



## Coptic Man (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها؟*

دي ايملاتي يا ماريان

copts_man@hotmail.com

copts_man2005@yahoo.com

سلام ونعمة


----------



## totty (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها؟*

بجد اول مره اقرا موضوع كامل كده وكله رائع
بجد ميرسى ليك يا مينا 
بركه صلواتها وصلوات القديسين معانا 


امين


----------



## basboosa (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها؟*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا مينا وبركة تماف ايرينى تكون معنا


----------



## omdaKG (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها*

انا بحب  تماف ايرينى




وهى شفيعتى هى

ومارى جرجس والانبا بولا
:999:


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها*

تماف ايرينى قديسه عظيمه وسيرتها  العطره   معزيه للكثيرين ......ميرسى يا كوبتك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## Kiril (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها*

انا شفتها وجا لوجه و سلمت عليها
ماكنتش اعرف انها كده


----------



## shenoo (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها*

alhh la ytrok nfsooo bla shahed in all ages


----------



## mina.samir (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا‏ ‏شاهدت‏ ‏تماف ايرينى‏ ‏خلال‏ ‏اللحظات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏توقف‏ ‏فيها‏ ‏قلبها*

شكراً على الموضوع
انا عايز أعرف أمتى الكنيسة تعترف بالقديسين بعد وفاتهم ؟ ده في قديسين بنعرفهم وهما عايشين 
والكنيسة تقريباً ماتذكرهمش أو ماتحطش صورتهم في الكنيسة ولا قصتهم في السنكسار إلا بعد 50 سنة 
حتى البابا كرلس السادس لسه مااعترفش بيه النظام الكنسي بالرغم انه مافيش أدنى شك على قداسة هذا العملاق أحب توضيح ورد .. 
وربنا يعوضكم .


----------



## Hoda Fady (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ماذا رأت أريد ان اعرف


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*بركتة صلواتها تكون معنا امين
مرسي يا كوبتيك علي الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع اخي كوبتيك مان
سيرة ذكية
بركة صلواتها
سلام المسيح​


----------



## Ferrari (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بركة وشفاعة القديسة تماف إيريني تشملنا جميعاً

ميرسي لك يا كوبتيك مان على السيرة العطرة

الرب يبارك خدمتك ومحبتك

​


----------



## tateh (22 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 

ميرررسى على الموضوع  يا كوتبك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## mero_engel (24 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع فوق الرائع يا مينا وجميل جدا *
*ميرسي يا مينا علي الموضوع المتكامرل *
*كانت قديسه جميله عايشه معانا علي الارض*
*ربنا يباركك*
*وبركه صلواتها تكون مع الجميع*​


----------



## amad_almalk (24 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع


ميرررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ومحبتك​


----------



## amad_almalk (24 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رائع


ميرررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ومحبتك​


----------



## lovely dove (24 أبريل 2009)

بركة صلواتها فلتكن معنا جميعا امييييييييييييين 
اتشفعي لينا يا امي امام عرش النعمة 
مرسي كتير يا كوبتك علي الموضوع الراااااااااااائع ده 
انا بجد بحب تماف ايريني قووووووي وليها معجزة معايا 

ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## فاتن ابراهيم (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مساء الخير انا بحاول اشاهد ما راءتة امنا ايرينى  ولكن لا ارى شىء ياريت اشاهدة               وشكر


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (10 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


ويعوض تعب محبتك خير


سلام السيد المسيح


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع أكثر من ممتاذ وجميل

الرب معاكم شكرا
شفاعتها مع الكل​


----------



## فاتن ابراهيم (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مساء الخير   لاتصدق اد اة  سعادتى وانا اقرا هذه الصفحة المليءة بالمعجزات وزى ما قال رب المجد اقرا سيرتهم الذاتية حتى تتمثلوا بهم ربنا يعطينا المقدرة والحكمة  والصبر وطول الاناة لاننا لنا رسالة فى هذة الدينا اما هولاء القدسين اختارو حياة المسيح وكان هذا اعظم  اختيار  ام احنا لنا رسالة تربية الاولاد تربية فى المسيح ةيساعدنا ان نمر بهم بسلام من كل  ما نراة فى هذا العالم   بصلوات هولاء القدسن لان بصلوتهم تكون لنا الغلابة


----------



## valine (11 أبريل 2011)

thx a lot


----------



## sunlord (11 أبريل 2011)

سلام الرب عليها بركة شفاعتها وصلواتها المقدسة تكون معنا جعيعا


----------

